# 40cal Why



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok I’m not trying to debate which is better 40 or 9. I love to ask this question. Why do you like and or prefer the 40cal. I love the 40cal not sure why even though most say it’s to expensive to shoot and train with and it’s to snappy.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

LMAO, like was said in the other thread, LostWife is a buck twenty five and runs it like a champ. She scares people, and many of them ore LEO's (friends). It is fun to watch. The "too snappy" really doesn't hold water. I was able to shoot my 23 while still learning to walk and in a very weakend state. It wasn't as pleasant as normal, but not unmanageable. The 9 didn't give enough relief in the same session to be noticeable. G19, so it was about as comparable as it gets.
9MM has, on average, 2 more rounds than the same size 40. G19 carries 15, G23 carries 13. Her XDM carries 12 +1 in the compact mag and 16+1 in the FS mag. That thing packs some heat.
I had the misfortune to use a 9MM on a couple of occasions. It was quite the disappointment, and fortunately there were other people there with some fire power. It just didn't stop the fight.
The reason for the bad taste and the lack of use for the caliber. Yes it was all FMJ but you won't change my mind, and many have tried. If you think a 9 is for you, then by all means use it, learn it, and master it. If you think you will become a marksman, or even stay one, in the heat of a fight, you need to re-evaluate. We never rise to the occasion, we fall to the rock bottom level of our training. The good part, there are thousands of successful defense episodes every year, by people of varying proficiency. 
Expense? I really doubt many people shoot more than a case in half a decade. at about $50 difference per case on average, it shouldn't break the bank for an individual.
10 years Navy, 28 years on the streets picking up victims of shootings has given some interesting insight as well. Most of it is pretty well documented and well covered. Rifle, shotgun beat the pants off a pistol, any pistol, but are hard to conceal.
There is your book, and my story.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

LostinTexas said:


> LMAO, like was said in the other thread, LostWife is a buck twenty five and runs it like a champ. She scares people, and many of them ore LEO's (friends). It is fun to watch. The "too snappy" really doesn't hold water. I was able to shoot my 23 while still learning to walk and in a very weakend state. It wasn't as pleasant as normal, but not unmanageable. The 9 didn't give enough relief in the same session to be noticeable. G19, so it was about as comparable as it gets.
> 9MM has, on average, 2 more rounds than the same size 40. G19 carries 15, G23 carries 13. Her XDM carries 12 +1 in the compact mag and 16+1 in the FS mag. That thing packs some heat.
> I had the misfortune to use a 9MM on a couple of occasions. It was quite the disappointment, and fortunately there were other people there with some fire power. It just didn't stop the fight.
> The reason for the bad taste and the lack of use for the caliber. Yes it was all FMJ but you won't change my mind, and many have tried. If you think a 9 is for you, then by all means use it, learn it, and master it. If you think you will become a marksman, or even stay one, in the heat of a fight, you need to re-evaluate. We never rise to the occasion, we fall to the rock bottom level of our training. The good part, there are thousands of successful defense episodes every year, by people of varying proficiency.
> ...


Great story love it. I'm just a curious person enjoy hearing why folks like and prefer the 40 over the 9. Because I love the 40cal myself looking hard at the M&P 2.0 40 compact. Had a Glock 22 Gen 4 didn't care for it at all. Only because to me it felt like I was holding a 4x4 in my right hand. I have smaller hands as well. Thank you.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

NU9MM said:


> Great story love it. I'm just a curious person enjoy hearing why folks like and prefer the 40 over the 9. Because I love the 40cal myself looking hard at the M&P 2.0 40 compact. Had a Glock 22 Gen 4 didn't care for it at all. Only because to me it felt like I was holding a 4x4 in my right hand. I have smaller hands as well. Thank you.


Yea, it has to fit. You have to be able to get your hand around it securely and the angle of the grip makes for some spirited discussion at times as well.
Glock isn't my favorite. There are several that I like and shoot better, depending on the shooting of the day. I carry a Glock because I'm confident that it will work every single time and do so in the exact same manner. Hard Cast in the woods or HST in the jungle, I never worry about the thing doing what it was designed to do. It just works for me and the trigger is the exact same every time. I guess that is part of the allure. Hate it or love it, it is always the same, and that can count for a lot.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

LostinTexas said:


> Yea, it has to fit. You have to be able to get your hand around it securely and the angle of the grip makes for some spirited discussion at times as well.
> Glock isn't my favorite. There are several that I like and shoot better, depending on the shooting of the day. I carry a Glock because I'm confident that it will work every single time and do so in the exact same manner. Hard Cast in the woods or HST in the jungle, I never worry about the thing doing what it was designed to do. It just works for me and the trigger is the exact same every time. I guess that is part of the allure. Hate it or love it, it is always the same, and that can count for a lot.


I think that's way cool your wife loves the 40. I've had this same discussion on another forum. There is definitely and hard core 40 crowd.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Lostin Texas I’m going to have to try the 23 Gen 4 it has the replacement plam swells correct.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

I only own one .40 S&W pistol, a Beretta Px4 Compact. It a very nice shooting handgun. I like the .40, but for me it's kind of an odd caliber. I prefer .45 ACP in my autoloaders (I have four). When I want to shoot a less expensive round, the 9mm is the cheapest of the rimfires. Nothing at all wrong with the .40. It's just caught in the middle and ends up the odd man out, at least for me.

Never quite understood the "snappy " recoil comments, but then besides the .45 ACP, my second favorite caliber is the .357 magnum.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

NU9MM said:


> Lostin Texas I'm going to have to try the 23 Gen 4 it has the replacement plam swells correct.


They have changeable back straps. Picture just under the beaver tail. 
They adjust the grip angle, or are supposed to. I've never handled a Gen 4.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

LostinTexas said:


> They have changeable back straps. Picture just under the beaver tail.
> They adjust the grip angle, or are supposed to. I've never handled a Gen 4.


Well maybe that's why I hated my 22. And some say the M&P handles the recoil better than the Glock. Due to the fact that M&P was built as a 40 and the Glock was built to be a 9


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

NU9MM said:


> Lostin Texas I'm going to have to try the 23 Gen 4 it has the replacement plam swells correct.


Less the grip length, the G-23 Gen 4 grip will have the same grip as a G-22 Gen 4 and for that matter the G-17 Gen 4 and G-19 Gen 4.

All the Gen 4 and Gen 5's have MBStraps

Gen 3's have the same grip as the medium on Gen 4's and 5's

Hard to beat a Glock Fowty


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I've owned a couple 40s (EAA WitnessP and Ruger SR40c). They were not too 'lively' to handle, but were too, um,_ energetically_ loud for indoors use as a defense weapon (a circumstance not likely to include hearing protection).


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

NU9MM said:


> Well maybe that's why I hated my 22. And some say the M&P handles the recoil better than the Glock. *Due to the fact that M&P was built as a 40 and the Glock was built to be a 9*


In the later offerings the "built as a 9" means squat. The probelms surfacing from the older builds was taken care of pretty early with the 3 pin system, later returned to a two pin system. Not sure what the correct name for the parts are. I have a couple of later Gen 3 with a round or two through them and the 23 for sure has 2 pins, the 22 may, but I'd have to check. Shows how much I bother with that.
The M&P may suit you because of the grip angle. I love LostWife's XDM. It is pretty well known that Glock grip angle is a love it or hate it, and probably much the reason for the changeable back straps in the Gen 4 and later.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

NU9MM said:


> Ok I'm not trying to debate which is better 40 or 9. I love to ask this question. *Why do you like and or prefer the 40cal.* I love the 40cal not sure why even though most say it's to expensive to shoot and train with and it's to snappy.


Because bigger is better. All kidding aside it all depends on what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Bobee (Oct 14, 2019)

The walther ppq m2 in 40 might be something you'd like to check out if you want a non glock 40. Walthers are more ergonomic (you said the glock feels like a 2x4). Walthers dont have the god like reputation that glocks do, but they're under rated pistols. Ergonomics is something they got right on the ppq series.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

LostinTexas said:


> 23 for sure has 2 pins, the 22 may, .


Yep 2 pins. Glock 22 Gen 3 is considered a tried and true work horse. I can't imagine one pistol that's been in the hands of more US Law enforcement than the G-22 Gen 3. Everyone should have at least one G-Fowty in their rotation, and I'm a Beretta guy. What I understood concerning Glock going 2 pin was because of the Fowty.


----------



## Barrie (Mar 9, 2016)

Most of our local Police forces here in Canada carry 40 cal sidearms. Most crooks in Canada carry 9mm as they seem to be the easiest cal to get. The police carry a bigger gun for this reason or at least one of them up here. The old "mines bigger then yours theory". The 9mm is much more controlable then the 40 cal anyday.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Barrie said:


> Most of our local Police forces here in Canada carry 40 cal sidearms. Most crooks in Canada carry 9mm as they seem to be the easiest cal to get. The police carry a bigger gun for this reason or at least one of them up here. The old "mines bigger then yours theory". *The 9mm is much more controlable then the 40 cal anyday*.










Tell that to LostWife while she is mag dumping into a running range ball. All 2 bits and a dollar worth of her. You might go shoot and stop reading internet folk lore.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Barrie said:


> Most of our local Police forces here in Canada carry 40 cal sidearms. Most crooks in Canada carry 9mm as they seem to be the easiest cal to get. The police carry a bigger gun for this reason or at least one of them up here. The old "mines bigger then yours theory". The 9mm is much more controlable then the 40 cal anyday.


For comfort the 22 is much better then the nine


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Barrie said:


> Most of our local Police forces here in Canada carry 40 cal sidearms. Most crooks in Canada carry 9mm as they seem to be the easiest cal to get. The police carry a bigger gun for this reason or at least one of them up here. The old "mines bigger then yours theory". The 9mm is much more controlable then the 40 cal anyday.




I have to wonder from which gun the 9mm or .40 cal are being fired from? What particular ammunition is being used? Which Canadians can't control their particular .40? Why these Particular Canadians can control a 9mm? Why don't the Canadian gun shops just stop selling 9mm pistols and ammo. 
Pussy


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I have to wonder from which gun the 9mm or .40 cal are being fired from? What particular ammunition is being used? Which Canadians can't control their particular .40? Why these Particular Canadians can control a 9mm? Why don't the Canadian gun shops just stop selling 9mm pistols and ammo.
> Pussy


Lmao,
(pussy)
An important priority, when reliability being all equal is "Firearm Management "
Management can include improving your skill set or defining ones skill set. 
Much more to Management, but I have to run.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

LostinTexas said:


> Yea, it has to fit. You have to be able to get your hand around it securely and the angle of the grip makes for some spirited discussion at times as well.
> Glock isn't my favorite. There are several that I like and shoot better, depending on the shooting of the day. I carry a Glock because I'm confident that it will work every single time and do so in the exact same manner. Hard Cast in the woods or HST in the jungle, I never worry about the thing doing what it was designed to do. It just works for me and the trigger is the exact same every time. I guess that is part of the allure. Hate it or love it, it is always the same, and that can count for a lot.


For a bunch of years, I carried what they told me to. 
In retirement, I carry Glocks for the reason LostinTexas stated. They always go bang, the same way, every time. 
I'm partial to .45ACP cause slow, fat & heavy works, but, when in the woods with bears, I bring the G40 in 10mm. (my avatar). 
I like my 1911's and my S&W revolvers and my Python, I just don't carry them any more.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

To me, It has more to do with the handgun. Neither round is a toy. I go along with reliability with a Glock. I find the heavy bullet option very desirable in the 40 S&W. If I had to choose, it would be a G23 over a G19 any day. This is a _personal_ choice. The G23 is powerful and totally reliable. I can get the hots for a 9mm caliber. When that happens I can drop in the OEM 357 SIG barrel. Also, totally reliable and powerful. To me, the Glock is not the end all of end all. The G23.4 is my carry gun. There a ton of really good handguns out there. I sold my HK USPC in 40 cal. which is regretted as this is written. I never had the least problem shooting a 40 caliber handgun.


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

NU9MM said:


> Great story love it. I'm just a curious person enjoy hearing why folks like and prefer the 40 over the 9. Because I love the 40cal myself looking hard at the M&P 2.0 40 compact. Had a Glock 22 Gen 4 didn't care for it at all. Only because to me it felt like I was holding a 4x4 in my right hand. I have smaller hands as well. Thank you.


I have small hands, as well. My .40 is an Hk P30 and it fits my hand like it was made for me. Actually it was...the Hk comes with interchangeable grip panels and backstrap for a custom fit.

I haven't had the misfortune of having to use a handgun in self-defense, so I don't have a basis for my preference for the .40 over the 9mm. My favorite 9mm is my Hk VP9, which I love to punch paper with, but I just have more confidence in the .40 "to do the job" based on bullet weight and bore diameter.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm back to 40S&W just this summer after carrying and shooting a full-size M&P 9 for a year or so.. I've always felt the the 9 is...a little wimpy...but I carried it anyway.. But now I'm back to the 40 with what was one of my FS M&Ps that I reacquired in a trade with my goodbuddy who bought it.. I have my favorite ammo, Federal 180g. HSTs, back in inventory and have 3000 rounds on the way.. (My loving wife calls me Mr. Excess for good reason.. I tell her there's no such thing as having too much ammo.)

For whatever reason, I'm more comfortable with a 40.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Why not the 40? There's a wide variety of identical guns that are chambered for both 9mm and 40 S&W. You can also get both 9mm and .357Sig conversion barrels for most of these guns.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

if guns were wishful thinking, I would always wish a bigger bullet to their chest or head to go along with wishful placement.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish an abrahms 120mm in the middle of your chest


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

jeffreybehr said:


> I'm back to 40S&W just this summer after carrying and shooting a full-size M&P 9 for a year or so.. I've always felt the the 9 is...a little wimpy...but I carried it anyway.. But now I'm back to the 40 with what was one of my FS M&Ps that I reacquired in a trade with my goodbuddy who bought it.. I have my favorite ammo, Federal 180g. HSTs, back in inventory and have 3000 rounds on the way.. (My loving wife calls me Mr. Excess for good reason.. I tell her there's no such thing as having too much ammo.)
> 
> For whatever reason, I'm more comfortable with a 40.
> View attachment 18774


Oh ya...I have TWO new S&W-brand 357SIG barrels* for it, too, and LOTS of premium Federal HST ammo for it, too.. Hope I never need it..

Anyone want to buy a no-longer-available 357SIG barrel?

* S&W part number 339103 060214.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Glock's only come across as clunky handling a handgun with better ergonomics. My G23.4 remains my carry gun. I was wearing a G27 unnoticed when a local guru lectured me. It was totally impossible to conceal a Glock. This goes to show guru's are frequently FOS. Both 9mm and 40 S&W are formidable cartridges. I have handguns in both calibers. Shoot and load for both. If you think 40 S&W is too weak try a G29 for a carry gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Plenty of manufacturers have made powerful 9mm now. I figure you should be good to go with any decent HP that gives you 400+ ft/lbs. of ME out of your gun. Look at Speer, Cor-Bon, Buffalo Bore, and Double Tap...all make ammo to those specs. If you can't get it done with that, moving up to the .40 probably won't matter.


----------

